# is being a nudist ruining our intimacy?



## hellotoyou (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't like clothes. Never have. I mean it's not like anyone knows besides my husband, I dress normal to work and the grocery store, lol. 

But once I get home, I immediately get naked. Like I don't even wait till I'm past the entry way and I'm already shedding clothes. And I don't put anything back on until I have to leave again. I mean at all. I sleep naked, I watch tv naked, I eat dinner naked, I'm naked right now as I type on the computer. 

He's gotten used to it, he's even gotten to the point where he'll join me half the time. 

But the thing is, I think he may have gotten to the point where he's so used to my body he doesn't really "desire" it. 

We still have sex, but he never really initiates it. And he never "wants me so bad he has to have me." 

Is being naked all the time too routine? I refuse to wear lingerie, or clothes in general, so do I just have to accept it as a trade off for being comfortable?

Has anyone else gone through this?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personally I like to unwrap

But that's just me


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

familiarity breeds contempt.

why don't you ask him.were you always this way?

may I ask what don't you like about being dressed?


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

yes, yes, no and to your title question..most likely. 

note to self: bring a cushion to sit on if you are ever invited over to "hellotoyou"'s house.


----------



## XianHusband (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm the "nudist" in my house while my wife isn't. (I know true 'naturists' make a distinction between nudist and naturist but I'm going to use 'nudist' for myself because I only do it informally in the privacy of my own home - I'm not a full-fledged "naturist" in the sense a true naturist would think of it. Sort of like what it looks to me the original poster has described for herself). But anyway the point is for my wife and I that our situation is the reverse of what the original poster describes.

Yes, my wife explicitly tells me that seeing me naked all the time has removed some of the novelty of, well, seeing me naked. So yes, familiarity breeds...less excitement. I even remember that it did for me myself when I first started a degree of initial "nudism" in my own teens - as I'm sure it does for most nudists/naturists - I began sleeping in the nude in my teens and of course the minute I exposed myself to air: "SPROING!" Obviously as the novelty wore off that no longer automatically happened and that is due to loss of novelty and it would be unreasonable to expect it wouldn't have the same effect to some extent on one's spouse. 

To the original poster: This is a matter of trade-off. It is a matter of just to what degree if any it is negatively affecting the overall sexual satisfaction of both you and your partner, vs. the benefit and enjoyment you get out of being naked. And I would also add that from the way I read your post you are making an ASSUMPTION that it is your extended nudity that is responsible for a perceived difference in your husband's level of desire. I think if you haven't already done so you should have a heart to heart talk with him and ask him to be open and honest with you about whether it is the nudity, or something else, or a combination which he believes is responsible. Any relationship is going to experience loss of initial excitement anyway within the first couple of years - "familiarity breeds - well, not contempt but definitely boredom," nude or otherwise. Depending on the extent to which it is the nudity which is affecting your husband's level of interest I would suggest any or all of the following possibilities which spring to mind (I'm sure there are others, but these are the first to spring to my mind):

1) You continue your apparent as-much-as-possible nudity, and accept the consequences as far as your spouse's arousal for you. If the difference is not much and you are both willing to accept it, then that will be a tradeoff worth making. It is likely, however, that even if YOU would be OK with it, your husband might not be. You both need to be completely honest with each other and if your nudity habits are truly and seriously leading to him finding the situation unacceptably unsatisfactory, then in the interest of your marriage you may need to make at least some degree of adjustment.

2) A "minimal adjustment" approach. You continue to be naked most of the time, but, for novelty, you obtain and use special lingerie that your husband finds exciting and attractive *only during sex and/or flirting.* In effect, reversing the role of clothing and nudity - using clothing, rather than nudity, as the 'exciting' factor. It may have this effect on your husband or it may not, but at the very least it would be worth trying.

3) A greater compromise: you wear traditional clothing most of the time when your husband is with you in the house, but are naked all the time when your husband isn't in the house, and/or when you have time to take some private time for yourself in another room of the house. (Bubble bath, anyone?  ) This is pretty much what I do and how my wife and I handle it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I think nudity would be a great lifestyle. But what causes us to be "sexy" is rarely nudity in and of itself.

Nudity is lovely and natural and has a certain vibe to it. It feels nice, and comfortable. Many nude photos are not sexy.

Sexy is edgy and causes arousal and/or desire...even if only the desire to look.

But you are in a strangely cool position to where you can put clothes ON to be sexy and change up your vibe in a huge way, if your normal is nudity. I bet even wrapping a towel around you would make you look sexy.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think nudity would be a great lifestyle. But what causes us to be "sexy" is rarely nudity in and of itself.
> 
> Nudity is lovely and natural and has a certain vibe to it. It feels nice, and comfortable. Many nude photos are not sexy.
> 
> ...


Not a nudist here but I don't wear undies most of the time. One of the things that drives Mr H insane is when I do wear a pair of lacy undies. If I am wearing a dress when we go out I will flash him a little bit of lace just before we leave to drive him crazy knowing that when we get home he will giving me oral with the lacies left on 

Full nudity all the time would get a bit passe for me, but boy do I like to see him walk around naked some of the time.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

My partner enjoys being naked. He doesn't walk around naked all the time, but he sleeps naked and he'll start playing video games or stuff like that after a shower and not bother to get dressed again.
I don't mind, but I also don't find it 'sexy', either, just... normal. 

I do appreciate his great body, but having to pull his clothes off to enjoy it is kind of like unwrapping a present, and one of my favorite parts of sex.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

You got to leave a little to the imagination. Let him wonder just a bit as to what's under the clothes even though he has seen you naked, it's just the thrill.

By the way, I hope you wear an apron when your cooking bacon. A couple of spits from the grease and you'll be wearing a snow suit.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I like being naked too. We sleep nude and I have been known to walk around nude, but I have 10 and 12 year old boys so clearly I can't do that when they're around. My hb does like seeing me naked but there is something to be said for leaving a little to the imagination. I have several silk robes that I wear with nothing under them, and they work well. Perhaps you could try something like that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

